# Hobbies



## hoot

For a long time I didn't have any hobbies, I just sat infront of my 'puter, jerking it, watching movies or doing pointless surfing on the web. But recently I started a new hobby and took up an old one.

I really liked playing FarmVille on Facebook, so I decided to try it for real. It's a little late in the season here but just a week ago I began building a small 8x8 foot square garden. I'm making my own soil from scratch, it's going to be all organic and built a bit like a permaculture/biointensive garden. Got really user-friendly instructions from Food4Wealth.com, they are good for newbies. Basically the point is to build the garden a bit like a forest, so that it essentially takes care of itself; which means once it's done I just have to plant the seeds in spring, add compost every now and then, and water it if it gets really dry. Plus it's good exercise, get lots of vitamin D from the sun and it's relaxing in a way as well.

Here's a picture of my plot (under construction):









And considering oil prices are set to rise, local organic food will become cheaper than "conventional" food shipped in from 2000-3000 miles away, farmed with oil powered machines and oil based chemicals, wrapped in plastic, maybe I will one day start a local food company. Also, consider this: the guy with the highest IQ (or second highest) in the world, Christopher Langan, runs a ranch in Mississippi. Right now farmers seem to be offing themselves, but I think agriculture is due for a return, just not the mega industrial type of agriculture we have known for the past decades.

... and then I recently resumed driving motorcycles. Just bought myself a Kawasaki ZX-10R, when I pull the throttle I'm back in reality for a sec because the acceleration is so fast that I have to be completely present in the moment, not thinking, if I want to not crash and die.










What about you guys? If you don't have any hobbies right now, I understand, but consider starting one or two, you could end up feeling a lot better.


----------



## voidvoid




----------



## voidvoid

Dude. Im speechless. You deserve a medal.


----------



## hoot

Inzom said:


> Dude. Im speechless. You deserve a medal.


Thanks dude, but I'm still not sure if you're for real or just being sarcastic


----------



## voidvoid

I am serious. Why wouldnt I be. This is completely made of win and awesome.


----------



## 2deepathinker

That sounds really cool. I am particularly interested in the farming part. How neat. I agree that hobbies can help. I play flute, and went back into a concert band I play in. Of course, it can be a struggle on the bad dp days, but overall it is helpful to not let the DP win! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## never_giving_up

That's really awesome and such a great idea!

I have actually been thinking about starting a little project of my own


----------



## hoot

Inzom said:


> That sounds really cool. I am particularly interested in the farming part. How neat. I agree that hobbies can help. I play flute, and went back into a concert band I play in. Of course, it can be a struggle on the bad dp days, but overall it is helpful to not let the DP win! Thanks for sharing!


Cool, never had the chance to play an instrument myself. Yeah, yesterday was a bad DR day for me, but today I had a 10 minute "reality window" when I was in a pet store buying hay, people actually felt real, the world felt real! But most of the time, even if I have DR, I try to not let it bother me. You just kind of have to not acknowledge it, like when my nieces are being brats I know they are there but I just ignore them, eventually they start to behave because they were just seeking attention. There are still some things where it's very difficult for me to do, like when socialising I feel like I just want to go away and hide in a corner, there is just so much social pressure and I'm just not used to it yet.

But I feel like I'm making progress!


----------



## Guest

I just want to say that I've had DPD chronically for 7 years now. And the entire time I let the DP win! I haven't had any hobbies this entire time. The only thing I've been doing is fighting the DP, looking for a way to make it go away. I have been seeking a mental/psychological fix/cure for DP. And it has all been in vain. For those out there reading this: Don't be like me and let the DP take your life away into oblivion. Listen to the threads like this one that promote optimism in living life regardless of the DP. Live your life, don't obsess over DP and how it won't go away. That is the wrong direction for recovery. This thread is the right direction.

-Peace & Love-


----------



## S O L A R I S

GO GREEN!!

I dont know what constitutes a hobby, i have SO many interests every month lol. I like to read and get to know stuff. could curiosity be a hobby? Google earth virtual vacationing?

I get engrossed in work alot, so could that be a hobby? I like my job, and usually I dont have that much time for extra curricular activities. I wouldnt say i have something that i do regularly however except maybe jogging. I am an avid fan of jogging, i would go everyday in the past. ive just been too busy with work lately.

I want to hopefully start a business soon, something that doesnt demand much capital. thats something I would love to do. Im an architect, so maybe something in furniture designing or something. I always wanted to take a carpentering class.


----------



## hoot

never_giving_up said:


> I just want to say that I've had DPD chronically for 7 years now. And the entire time I let the DP win! I haven't had any hobbies this entire time. The only thing I've been doing is fighting the DP, looking for a way to make it go away. I have been seeking a mental/psychological fix/cure for DP. And it has all been in vain. For those out there reading this: Don't be like me and let the DP take your life away into oblivion. Listen to the threads like this one that promote optimism in living life regardless of the DP. Live your life, don't obsess over DP and how it won't go away. That is the wrong direction for recovery. This thread is the right direction.
> 
> -Peace & Love-


Don't feel bad over yourself. I've had DR in some degree for probably most of my life, but 3 years ago it just got really bad, had some other health issues and I did the same thing. Now I finally feel like I'm recovering, so can you!

I think the mental and spiritual part has definately played a big role in my recovery, as well as nutrition and diet, but taking action and physically doing stuff puts emotion, self-credibility (you start believing in yourself and your abilities) and power behind that spiritual mental stuff.


----------



## match_stick_1

Thats so awesome! Think of all the beautiful organic produce that you'll have when its grown. Looks like you have a really good property to do it on aswell. We grow aswell at my house but theres alot less space.
Its definately a great thing to have hobbies, espescially a project where you are accomplishing something. Good for you.
I like making wacky asian dishes, thats my hobby.


----------



## hoot

Just finished my garden plot yesterday. Seeds are all planted, now I just have to water them once a day for a week, and then twice per week. And watch them grow.

Thinking about building another plot as there is still lots of space left. Probably doing that at the end of the season though, so I'll have two plots next spring.


----------



## voidvoid

I want to come visit sometime! I know Kenny (Surfingisfun) who is from California wants to see Europe aswell







Although I dont think I could travel that far in my current state, but keep it in mind for the future


----------



## S O L A R I S

Hoot.

I was interested a while back into Hydrophonics. gardening with water only. its cool, you could look into it. you dont need much space


----------



## hoot

Inzom said:


> Hoot.
> 
> I was interested a while back into Hydrophonics. gardening with water only. its cool, you could look into it. you dont need much space


Yeah I've heard about it. You should look in to aquaponics. It's basically combining aquaculture (fish farming) and hydroponics. It's really nifty, the idea is that the fish poop and pee in the water, then the water is pumped up to the plants to fertilize them, the plants and bacteria in the gravel then filter the water back to the fish (with the help of gravity), and around it goes. All you have to do is feed the fish (or maybe not even that depending on your rig), and see that the water is filtered once a day.


----------



## hoot

My first seeds ever, have sprouted! Three swiss chards and one cauliflower. Also, some animal has been digging in my garden. Need to put up a fence, or maybe a scarecrow. Probably a rabbit. Do scarecrows work on rabbits?


----------



## septimus

<3 I love gardens! But I'm scared of spiders.







Have you seen "Collapse"? http://www.collapsemovie.com/ Looks pretty sexy. Apparently it's about how the economy collapse and we'll all turn into hillbillies... or something ANYWAY

My hobby is mushroom picking. But we're experiencing a drought so boo no shroomies.


----------



## peachy

match_stick_1 said:


> Thats so awesome! Think of all the beautiful organic produce that you'll have when its grown. Looks like you have a really good property to do it on aswell. We grow aswell at my house but theres alot less space.
> Its definately a great thing to have hobbies, espescially a project where you are accomplishing something. Good for you.
> I like making wacky asian dishes, thats my hobby.


what kind of wacky asian dishes? that happens to be a hobby of mine as well!


----------



## voidvoid

Hehe it is kindof funny how *Hoot* have been recommended "Collapse" 2-3 times now, and he has already seen it. But I saw it first! I think it is an important film for people to see. It also works on many levels. Hell I might watch it again right now, It´s that good. And relevant.

EDIT: It is on NETFLIX, use this address to get a one month free trial http://www.netflix.com/TRS courtesy of the great guys from The Totally Rad Show

*cough* I guess its also on that shit they call Itunes *cough*


----------



## S O L A R I S

peachy said:


> what kind of wacky asian dishes? that happens to be a hobby of mine as well!


Haha, I thought the same thing!!! Do tell More!

Now I want asian food.


----------



## hoot

Bear said:


> <3 I love gardens! But I'm scared of spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen "Collapse"? http://www.collapsemovie.com/ Looks pretty sexy. Apparently it's about how the economy collapse and we'll all turn into hillbillies... or something ANYWAY
> 
> My hobby is mushroom picking. But we're experiencing a drought so boo no shroomies.


Yup, seen it. Checked out the info and it's pretty legit. Oh, and the economy is already collapsing, it's just in slow-motion. Better get your hillbilly on! Local organic agriculture is going to be the bees knees in a couple years.


----------



## hoot

More seeds have sprouted. My green beans are growing at an astronomical rate, I mean they are suddenly all over the place! Swiss chards are close behind, tomato plants have also sprouted, green peas and cauliflowers are growing, but slowly. The ones that have possibly failed are my oregano, paprika and possibly half of my carrot seeds. But no big deal, this is just a test and it'll take a while for the soil to develop anyway.

I'll grab some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Screaming Man

hey what happened to the pics? I also need a hobby


----------



## Brokowski

I watch a lot of hockey, it's one of the few things that I can still get passionate about. I play the acoustic guitar and write quite a bit as well.


----------



## York

mourningdovespirit said:


> That sounds really cool. I am particularly interested in the farming part. How neat. I agree that hobbies can help. I play flute, and went back into a concert band I play in. Of course, it can be a struggle on the bad dp days, but overall it is helpful to not let the DP win! Thanks for sharing!


I'm actually considering buying a flute as I played it as a kid and loved it.
I think one basic need you need to cover to get out of dp is having something you love to do, but something not related to health-issues...

Is it hopeless to start playing the flute again at the age of 31??


----------



## sean murray

bodysurfing and the ocean are the only things that keep me going.

best feeling in the world. even if u have dp














riding waves on nothing but yourself is the most spiritual and funnest feeling out there for me. if u live by the ocean with good waves i recommend it to everyone.

plus. if im out on a really big day i get bad anxiety but the second a 8+ foot set comes in i get so nervous i sometimes feel real for a split second. then i do retarded shit and drop into fat waves that i usually cant handle but i just dont care. i need some adrenaline in my life!. i think a burst of reality its worth dying for.


----------



## babybowrain

That's amazing! I heard edward cyce or something like hat used to cure mental illness in people like that! I just bought myself a small flower to take care of it for good luck







Also I've been doing different types of crafts. Sculpting, jewelery making, and oil pastels. Also photography and I'm thinkig of starting collages/scrapbooking.


----------



## TheStarter

Kurt Cobain and My guitar are basicly my hobbies


----------



## Deleted Account

how do you get motivation for a hobby?


----------



## Ivan Hawk

ShannaLynn said:


> how do you get motivation for a hobby?


You just find something you love. You reveal a joy that's been inside of you all along when you find a great hobby.
You don't have to work everyday on hobbies either. The key is to relax and not worry about it and you will find yourself just falling into the hobby from time to time. A good hobby "produces" motivation. It gives us something to do when we procrastinate (or meditate our plans).

I have several hobbies from studying certain subjects to making things.

I love to study philosophy, especially the most universal ethics that a lot of people overlook. (things that seriously make life more enjoyable to apply. that's for sure.)

I like to make art and work with technology.

As for collecting, I'm also a bit into coin collecting. I've been less involved with it for awhile now, but the joy is still there. Call me crazy, but i love it and love to meet other collectors. The movies always portray things in the extreme form, so don't believe them when they show some ol crazy collector who never does anything else hah. that's just not reasonable in real life.


----------



## codeblue213

I find that fishing almost eliminates my DP wile I am doing it. I feel real calm.


----------



## IamZach

my favorite thing to do that keeps my mind off of my DP is riding my motorcycle. I have a sport bike and theres nothing more fun to me than speeding down the highway! I do ride way too fast and people tell me i ride like an idiot/asshole but rush i get is amazing! I am definitely an adrenaline junkie and would love to try sky diving next!


----------



## Strangerdanger

good work i've been thinking about doing the same thing! I think it's a great idea and I hope it works out! hope to hear how it turns out


----------



## Emir

I read somewhere that doing something rhythmic like knitting boosts serotonin.


----------



## Emir

Here is the link for how knitting and repetitive movement boost serotonin:

http://www.knitonthenet.com/issue4/features/therapeuticknitting/


----------



## skylines

Those are some awesome hobbies! Especially the farming one, that's really unique. And it takes a lot to commit to something like that -- I'd be so afraid of losing interest in something like that! xP

I've been knitting recently. I dunno. Especially if I'm bored and headache-y and I just want to do something. It works!


----------



## Gypsy85

Hm, for me, it is a bit different.

I had a lot of hobbies before DP kicked in. Basically horse riding, animals, creative stuff, playing the guitar, meeting friends, watching films, cooking and writing.

But since this moment 7.5months ago, I am not interested at all anymore. It is no joy to for me anymore, although I really loved them all!


----------



## Z-Ron

Reading (lots of it), video games, painting, gardening, kayaking, skiing, cooking... The list goes on and on, but those are just a few.


----------



## bline

I was 22 when I got dp/dr and after the initial big freakout I also started gardening ... I now have a sub tropical jungle for my little dogs to run around ,i also think that going to the gym is great but I have stopped driving lately due to anxiety and being in a full full on daydream which has really gutted me . Its going to be like baby steps again trying to ignore the negative thought.


----------



## UK2020

I've found 'peace' in just chilling in a field and listening to the birds etc.

Also thinking of taking up photography again once my degree is over.

This is the biggest buzz for me though...






(Not filmed by me)

To me there is no better feeling than surfing a layer of overcast cloud and seeing *nothing *but unbroken blue sky above you.

Politics, car insurance, relationship problems, coursework, rain, greyness are all stuck underneath that cloud, making you feel like the freest person in the world.

(Very jealous of the OP and his Farm Town!)


----------



## willitever

Last year in October I started playing drums... its so relaxing/exhausting at the same time... it always saves me from negative thoughts as it requires you to be fully concentrated... or you can simply vent your goddam negative mood physically rather than mentally by playing it...







I used to play badminton (been playing it for some 7 years now) but since I hurt my back and blocked it last year in November I just couldnt...and since then my DP started to come again finally broke out and after some 7 years or so (I somehow unconsciously knew it was coming but didnt do anything against it)...I was generally exhausted and overloaded I think... I´m getting back to playing it after some 5 months... So now I will have to train more thoughtfully + add some running to help my stamina... I´m pretty much a wreck actually... my joints crack, get cramp easily...







I didnt use to be like that...


----------



## Danny Depersonalized

Hobbies.

I enjoy playing Pokemon, and enjoy writing lyrics, and learning to compose. Recently got back into bmx as well. 
Hmm. I'm sure there's more. Started doing volunteer work as well, and I enjoy it. I wonder if that counts.


----------



## Shapiro

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I just want to say that I've had DPD chronically for 7 years now. And the entire time I let the DP win! I haven't had any hobbies this entire time. The only thing I've been doing is fighting the DP, looking for a way to make it go away. I have been seeking a mental/psychological fix/cure for DP. And it has all been in vain. For those out there reading this: Don't be like me and let the DP take your life away into oblivion. Listen to the threads like this one that promote optimism in living life regardless of the DP. Live your life, don't obsess over DP and how it won't go away. That is the wrong direction for recovery. This thread is the right direction.
> 
> -Peace & Love-


I agree! Took me 8 years to figure this out. The just get on with answer always felt to simple. I read novels now, instead of self help/philosophy ect. Im training dogs again, engrosed in my work, taken up dancing....I've even picked up a few shows on the tele. lol. This post is great advice in retrospect.


----------



## losingme

I know this is an older post, so I hope you see this reply. I'm also an avid gardener. I hope you get your garden going again this year. I'm struggling with DP again after several years of recovery, but I keep telling myself that I will not let the return of DP stop me from getting my garden up and going again this year. I already have my seed trays out, waiting for the right time to start my Spring seedlings. DP has away of stealing the joy from the the things that we love, but I won't let it stop me from living. Throwing yourself deeply into things that interest you are the quickest way to recover from DP. It's easier said than done, as it's hard to be interested in things when your feeling are stolen from you. But I find that pushing through with acceptance is the only way. Your feelings will return and one day you'll realize that your mind is no longer focused on DP but engrossed in your hobby, and you might be surprised to find that your DP is gone.


----------



## Guest

Wow, how fun! I hope you continue to update with pictures of the progress. Really nice to see you out there and just making a go of life.


----------



## I Met Melancholy

I find hobbies extremely important too... I have been working out and reading, 2 things that are greatly helping me pull out of this. The book I been reading is, At Last A Life. It is perfect for anyone battling DP, DR, or Anxiety. It is actually what thought me to live with my DP instead of fight it. It is the only way to recovery. There is no magic pill or secret thing to tell your self... Just let it be, don't feed the feelings of odd, and get a hobby! Best of luck to all


----------



## Guest

I've always enjoyed a comfortable coffee shop or book store, and it's important to continue to pursue your interests and hobbies. The same goes for your dreams and goals in life as well.

In terms of other hobbies, I love good electronic music to relax and chill out to. It is also great to meditate and read about all the techniques and options out there.


----------



## Guest

Bozza said:


> About hobbies...
> 
> what do you guys think about WRITING and playing musical instruments?
> I saw on harris harrigton DVD that he uses writing to work on emotional discharge, to ''integrate'' our repressed feelings in order to cure us from this ''dissociation''
> In my personal experience i found music and writing an excelent exercise, some feelings of hurt and sorrow really come to surfice and can be realised by cring, which means our feelings are still there, but buried and frozen because they maybe were to strong and traumatic for us to handle...
> 
> any thoughts?


I love writing, and music. I can't play musical instruments to save my life, but I try to write. It helps, I think a lot of us need that creative release.


----------



## Dexter42

I like to swap all the price tags around at the supermarket, then watch people complain about having to pay $12 for a can of coke ha


----------



## Jonngliniak

This is an awesome thread ,i am now getting back into my hobbies and it feels good. Im starting to make music and exercise along with building and tuning a car. But ca you tell me if your getting better and was it hard to concentrate at first because you constantly are thinking aout dp


----------



## dancintrulife

I am slowly getting back into my hobbies. I never gave up reading, that has always been an important part of my life, but when all this crap started I began writing poetry to help me deal with me and express myself. I now have a book of poetry published. I have lately started writing short stories or fan fics as they are called, about my favourite band. I used to be big into dancing. I have it up with excuses that the classes were too far to travel to etc. where I live now there is genuinely nowhere to dance, so I bought myself some dance work out DVDs to do instead, which are also good to help me back into shape. I've taken up walking too. And I still love singing nd now I even write and record some of my own songs.


----------



## TidingsfromSean

Hobbies are crucial! This is my second go around with dr/dp and I've found that you absolutely have to keep up with the hobbies you used to enjoy. I'm in a pretty successful local band where I'm from and after the panic attack a month ago I've shut off from almost everything. Now I'm starting to realize the way I got through it the first time was mainly due to music. So what did I do last night? Not only did I arrange plans to get back on a regular practice/gig schedule with my band, I got in touch with a few other people to start a side project. You have GOT to keep yourself busy! If you focus your attention to something other than your current state, and I mean REALLY focus your attention, you'll eventually stop looking for the line between dr/dp and before you know, you're feeling alive again. I'm still in the grips of this bout of it, but I can feel myself making my way back towards reality. Don't let me fool you, most days are still bad days, but some are better than others. The longer you can go throughout the day without thinking about it, the better off you are. I promise. I'm hoping all of you feel better soon!


----------



## chelsy010

I am going to start my painting again, I also would love to learn how to sew but I don't have a sewing machine. Since its winter I might just learn how to nit scarfs.I'm pretty excited about getting back into my hobbies.


----------



## Spadde

I also got a hobby, it has helped me somewhat.

Ive always been interested in guns so I started getting into airguns, this is my little baby  http://postimg.org/image/8t1089p29/


----------



## Sherri

I love painting, readings and movies. So I've been actively making new ideas for paint projects, lists for new books to read and watching movies.


----------



## tim49

I play paintball a lot and sometimes I go diving in the summer and I really love doing both. I also started learning Chinese to have something to do in between, I really recommend this if you haven't found a hobby you like. Learning a foreign language that intrests you can really get your minds focus away from DP.


----------



## RonnieK

*Cycling the hobbies* helps me. I'm motiviated for a limited period of time then I have to move to the next one - next - next - next, etc... then start over.


Can't relax so I stay into something that interests me
Jigsaw puzzles, fishing or sitting in a park are 'out of the question'
I prefer to keep dull conversations short
Long term projects are bad unless I can drop it and come back weeks later

I regret being 'in a rush' but I suppose that's what keeps the DP in it's place.


----------



## eddy1886

Tropical Fish Keeping...Most theraputic thing ive ever done in my life...I love it with a passion...


----------

